# SirSmoke-A-Lot's Very Late Outdoor Grow!!!



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 20, 2008)

I know it is really late, but I want the experience!  I am germinating about 7 bagseeds right now and 2 have cracked...  I planted one of them, the more mature one, and let the others germinate some more.  Right now, I am just going to use soil and some manure, in pots.  I will keep you updated with everything once I see more results   I want to grow about 3 plants since I know there is a high male to female ratio with bagseeds.  I just want to gain experience from this, but the bud is an extra


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 20, 2008)

i think the male to female ratio is about the same with bagseeds as with any seeds.. sometimes i'll get 8 of 12 males. the last time i started seed i got 10 ladies and 2 males. its just the luck of the draw.. jmo


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 21, 2008)

I have planted 3 seeds in their homes and they have been set in place... now all we do is sit back and wait.  We have a lot of rain almost everyday so no need to water them, but should I leave them outside in the rain? It rains a lot everyday and sometimes really hard...  monsoon type rain.  Secondly, apart from the raining patters right now, how long should i wait before watering everytime... 2 days? (not including rain ofcourse)


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 21, 2008)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 21, 2008)

sounds good bud,just keep them in pots so you can put them indoors to finish up.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 21, 2008)

I might finish them outside... maybe inside... depends if they get too big or not, because right now they are not visible to anyone, but if they get big enough, I will have to bring them in for flowering.  

Pics will come as soon as the plants come out of the soil  hopefully by tomorow


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 24, 2008)

Well here are my babies as promised.  All three were planted on the 21st and two came out of the ground.  I had another seed germinating just incase and I put that in the soil so that is the third pic... that was planted yesterday, it looks kind of weak but I will wait to see what happens with it.  Just a question, how much water should I be giving to these plants at this stage?


----------



## zipflip (Aug 26, 2008)

SirSmoke-a-Lot said:
			
		

> I have planted 3 seeds in their homes and they have been set in place... now all we do is sit back and wait. We have a lot of rain almost everyday so no need to water them, but should I leave them outside in the rain? It rains a lot everyday and sometimes really hard... monsoon type rain. Secondly, apart from the raining patters right now, how long should i wait before watering everytime... 2 days? (not including rain ofcourse)


 
monsoon rain...!! yikes  wouldnt that be a lil too much water  every day?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 26, 2008)

make sure to add some sort of drianage to the manure- it will compact as you water and will harden like a rock if you dont add perlite, sand, vermeculite etc...to the mix. goodluck bro!


----------



## cuy103 (Aug 26, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> make sure to add some sort of drianage to the manure- it will compact as you water and will harden like a rock if you dont add perlite, sand, vermeculite etc...to the mix. goodluck bro!


 
:yeahthat: 

What kind of soil are you using?  Looks like regular outdoor dirt you find in mother nature.  If so, def add some drainage so you can check the Ph of the run-off or buy a Ph meter that can test in soil.  Good luck and keep'em *GREEN*


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 26, 2008)

zipflip said:
			
		

> monsoon rain...!! yikes  wouldnt that be a lil too much water  every day?



Well, the raining has stopped now and it is still sunny out around this time.  And the first two days that it was outside, I brought it away from the rain for the showers and watered myself.  Its just dirt that I use in my garden and everything grows in it without any nutes or anything, and my gardener recommended it   I am thinking about transplanting it within a few days, I am going to go to a nursery and find some good soil and some nutes hopefully.  What do you guys mean by saying I should get some drainage?  I got holes in the bottom that are draining the water out... obviously you don't mean that but please explain a little bit more... thanks!


----------



## cuy103 (Aug 26, 2008)

SirSmoke-a-Lot said:
			
		

> What do you guys mean by saying I should get some drainage? I got *holes in the bottom that are draining the water out*


 
That's exactly what I meant.  Didn't see the holes...since they were on the bottom.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh yea... I got that... I'm not that much of a newbie, but it is my first grow.  Thanks for stopping in... will update pics tomorow.


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 26, 2008)

The pearlite and vermiculite would'nt be a bad idea to add once you transplant. All it is is completely non-nuted little white little pebbles to help the water travel to the bottom of the soil and OUT those little holes you drilled. What will happen is if you don't do that root development will be harsh or even stunted from all the heavy soil's pressure on em. 

Cannabis is a flower ya know :aok: it's not a weed that's why it's actually relatively hard to grow your first time. I ran into alot of problems my first grow despite 3 years of intelligent research. This was from using some hot soil (too much nutes added. SCREW YOU MIRACLE GROW more like oh no my plants miracly died!) My plants pulled through fine and unharmed, just a little stunted.

Good luck and BE SAFE MAN!


----------



## tcbud (Aug 26, 2008)

Good luck with your plants! and thanks for the comments on mine.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 27, 2008)

Here is an update... 

I was smoking a blunt while watering my plants and I decided to give them a little high, and gave them a little puff of the weed i had lol.  Looks like they liked it, they are growing so fast.  2 of them are doing just fine, while the third one (planted 3 days ago) doesn't seem like it is opening up.  All of the leaves are coming out but they are clustered up in the middle, like they didn't open up all the way, what do you guys think this means?  It is the third pic.

ps.. I will be transplanting into the ground, in about a week or so. with good soil and some perlite and all if i can find it.


----------



## cuzigothigh (Aug 28, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> ... SCREW YOU MIRACLE GROW more like oh no my plants miracly died!) ...


 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

haven't heard anyone put it in better words!!!!

CZ


----------



## cuzigothigh (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey SirSmokeAlot,

Wish you all of the best for your pretty ladies!
You will have a blast on your grow...

CZ


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 28, 2008)

The biggest one is growing like crazy, the second one is a little slower than the other, but is growing as well...  the third one is a weird one, and it sticks together, do you know what that means?


----------



## cuzigothigh (Aug 28, 2008)

SirSmoke-a-Lot said:
			
		

> The biggest one is growing like crazy, the second one is a little slower than the other, but is growing as well... the third one is a weird one, and it sticks together, do you know what that means?


 
From my experience (not much), if grown in similar environments, around the same time... if one streches faster than the others for no apperant reason... it usually means you have a Male plant... so time to wait a little... until it shows his pipi and then... shuam!!!! axe it!  


CZ


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 28, 2008)

cuzigothigh said:
			
		

> From my experience (not much), if grown in similar environments, around the same time... if one streches faster than the others for no apperant reason... it usually means you have a Male plant... so time to wait a little... until it shows his pipi and then... shuam!!!! axe it!
> 
> 
> CZ



well that one was planted before any other, and sprang from the ground before any others, so that is why its biggest.  The last one, doesn't look normal, that is what i meant...


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 28, 2008)

What is wrong with this one???? It looks all bunched together, and there are three leaves instead of two, and it just looks weird compared to my other ones.  what do you guys think it is... the first two pics, and the third is the normal one.


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 28, 2008)

SirSmoke-a-Lot said:
			
		

> Well, the raining has stopped now and it is still sunny out around this time.  And the first two days that it was outside, I brought it away from the rain for the showers and watered myself.  Its just dirt that I use in my garden and everything grows in it without any nutes or anything, and my gardener recommended it   I am thinking about transplanting it within a few days, I am going to go to a nursery and find some good soil and some nutes hopefully.  What do you guys mean by saying I should get some drainage?  I got holes in the bottom that are draining the water out... obviously you don't mean that but please explain a little bit more... thanks!



wood chucks, rocks, put them in the empty pot nearly enough to fill the spaces and the holes,  then add the rest of soil, pertiles, and pea moss, that way water will not stay and soak the roots, once water soaks the roots too long, roots gets to be kinda weak and softy then plant will not manage good..  that why you need a very good drainage for mj plants


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 28, 2008)

btw, u got big pots for little plants here,  dont have to underwater them, you can water them very well once a week that way roots will grow quicker and u really dont have to transplant them unless they get really big


----------



## Melissa (Aug 28, 2008)

*hey sir smoke alot ,,,i had 1 of those 3 leafed babys ,,,nothing to worry about they seem to be popping up alot ,,,,,

just that mine was male :spit:

goodluck :48:

*


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 29, 2008)

Thank you all for u input, two are growing rapidly but one of them is being shy and not growing as much... Obviously I will wait it out, but they were planted on the same day... wonder why that is, maybe the bigger one will turn out to be a male, dont know, hope not :?


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is an update after two weeks of growing!  3 babies growing and they look so tiny and the stem is a little thin on all 3... and one isn't growing as rapidly as the other two... it is on it's third node, while the other two are on their forth... and this one was planted 2nd. :?

Any comments or advice will be appreciated greatly!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 3, 2008)

Slow growers are usually females :hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 3, 2008)

yeah HIE..."The Power of possitive Thinking"...lol...and that is true, I worry about fast growers..I wold like to see a 100% ratio 4u sirsmoke..


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 3, 2008)

It is bagseed buddy... so I am a little skeptical :/

really I just want the experience so when I do grow a good strain, It will be the bomb!

On a side note, I met a guy from Manali, India... where it is legal to cultivate marijuana, and they take full advantage of this... they have a lot of weed growing there, and he is my hook up now!!! lol and he is going to help me with my grow!  Ofcourse I will keep him at a distance


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 7, 2008)

Ok guys, problem!!! So the day before yesterday, it rained a little, which was fine and all, then out of nowhere a big storm came and it was just very high winds and lightening for a while, so i decided to bring them inside so they wouldn't die, which most likely, they would have, a lot of other things died lol.  After it had rained and everything was done with, I put them back outside and the biggest one was bent over a little too much and i touched it to make it stand up again, and it almost came out of the soil, it was dark and i was drunk, so i don't remember much, anyways, I went away for two days and I come back to find that it looks like its dying!  I gave some water to it, and to my other plants which are healthy, so lets see, will post some pics in a hour or so, when there is some light outside.  All the leaves are drooping and one was even cut off half way.  Can I save it??? :/


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 7, 2008)

Here are the pics... 
1. all 3 of them
2. the weird looking one
3. my best 'hopefully' lady
4. THE PROBLEM! - drooping leaves and it got roughed up a little... what can i do?


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 7, 2008)

Whats the soil ph?


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 7, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Whats the soil ph?



sorry have no idea... is that vital info for my problem, if so, i'll pick up a ph reader/tester today if i can find one where I live, might not be able to tho, anything else I can do, without that info?


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 7, 2008)

SirSmoke-a-Lot said:
			
		

> sorry have no idea... is that vital info for my problem, if so, i'll pick up a ph reader/tester today if i can find one where I live, might not be able to tho, anything else I can do, without that info?


 
Ya it is if you want a health plant!! 6.5 is ok for veg  but I like a ph of 7 for flowering of the soil.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 9, 2008)

i just checked up on them and it looks like the one that almost died is making a recovery... hopefully a full recovery.  There is a little bit of ph. defficeincy I think on one of them but not sure, so I will wait it out before I get any nutes.  Otherwise, the middle one, nicknamed "puff daddy" is doing great and I love just looking at her


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 9, 2008)

What kind of soil are you using SAL?


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 9, 2008)

just normal dirt i guess.... actually my gardner uses it to grow other plants in... and so I just used that, added a little bit of manure not too much. that is why i want to transplant with good soil mixture which is hard to find where I live.  I compared my plants to other's grow journals and mine are almost at 3 weeks and they look so small compared to other's at 3 weeks.  Is this normal?


----------



## cuy103 (Sep 9, 2008)

Looks rather normal to me for 3 weeks.

I hope you'll have a sucessful grow!  

But I think you might run into some problems with the just normal dirt and not knowing what is the ph of the soil.  JMO


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 9, 2008)

That soil looks like it's not loose enough. Probably restricting root growth. Go to a local nursery and ask them what they use...besides Miracle Grow. They always have MG but usually have some good stuff that they use.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 9, 2008)

thats what i thought, that the soil wasn't all that loose... I am going to try to loosen it up a little bit around the sides where the roots haven't grown.  I have a personal gardner who uses the same medium to grow in, so I don't think I should have a problem.  As soon as I see a problem with 'puff daddy' (the middle one), I will go out find some good soil and transplant, get a ph meter and all the works, cuz thats my baby  lol

I saw a few others and their plants were so bushy at 3 weeks, and mine look like their 1 week haha.  I want to see how long I veg for since the days keep getting shorter and shorter, I should start flowering soon, I think.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 11, 2008)

one of mine got blown over by the wind... and i just tried to put it back in the pot, lets see what happens... is there anything i can do to help it more?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 11, 2008)

*Get yourself a wooden steak and some string. Stick the steak in the pot and tie her up to it with the string and she should be fine.  *


			
				SirSmoke-a-Lot said:
			
		

> one of mine got blown over by the wind... and i just tried to put it back in the pot, lets see what happens... is there anything i can do to help it more?


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 11, 2008)

Again, I looked at some other grow journals, and they all look so bushy for 3 weeks and mine looks puny.  ofcourse theirs were grown indoors under hps or whatever, and mine is using the sun, but I tought outdoors would grow faster...  am i doing something wrong?


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 11, 2008)

Ok so i went up to check on them and put the stick in there with the string to hold it up and it was completely dead like on the soil lying down type dead, it was a weird one anyways so i just pulled it out.  Now down to 2... my baby aka puff daddy, and the other one lol, which was drooping as well earlier, new growth looks fine.  Here are some pics.


----------



## cuy103 (Sep 11, 2008)

SirSmoke-a-Lot said:
			
		

> Again, I looked at some other grow journals, and they all look so bushy for 3 weeks and mine looks puny. ofcourse theirs were grown indoors under hps or whatever, and mine is using the sun, but I tought outdoors would grow faster... am i doing something wrong?


 
I think there are a lot of other factors you have to take in when you see others peoples grow journals.  You have to look at the type of strain, grow medium, lights, *ferts/nutes*, ph, ect...

I don't think you're doing anything wrong.  But I think you can certainly do things a little better (for this grow and your next).  

My first grow pretty much looked like yours at week 3.  I too was a little worried my plants were "too small" or "not as bushy as others."

IMO your plants look rather healthy.  But here's some GREEN MOJO to help your plants along the way!!!


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 11, 2008)

thanks... the thing is i know im not doing all i can do for this grow because it was a late grow, and I dont have all the resources available to me... come spring time, I will be able to do everything and anything i need for my grow, nutes and all...  

Both the plants are different in their own ways, one is larger than the other and has longer, skinnier leaves... might be different strains i'm guessing.


----------



## Thorn (Sep 12, 2008)

they look ok buddy and don't worry...come spring you'll have knowledge from this lot under your belt and will be able to get plants outside and they'll be vegging for months and before you know it you'll have a couple of TREES!!!

What does you gardener think of your new plants? Or are they hidden? The soil does look very tight to me. I'd definately add some perlite and maybe vermiculite if i were you.

Where abouts are you in the world? I'm in the UK and have a young afghan plant outisde currently, looks about the same as yours but its a little older - it started as a runt. Will be interesting to see how we do with them


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks... that does help with the size problem.  I am in india now so I am not exposed to all the gardening resources and other circumstances too..  My gardner doesn't know about them, but i told him im planting some thingsss... and he isn't allowed to come in the house, and they are on the roof  It will get a lot colder a lot faster for you than me, since I am near the equator and you are way up north.  Hopefully we will get somthing out of this


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 14, 2008)

i still think my babies are small... compared to other ppls... :/ 

i will post pics by tomorrow


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 15, 2008)

just an update for you fans... lol

enjoy the pics... what i have seen is the most lowest leaves on the bottom of each plant is dying away, it looks normal since all 3 plants did it... now the question is... is it normal?  1st one is my baby aka puff daddy


----------



## Thorn (Sep 15, 2008)

puff daddy? oh dear...

How often you watering them and what is your method of telling whether they need a watering?


----------



## cuy103 (Sep 15, 2008)

SirSmoke-a-Lot said:
			
		

> just an update for you fans... lol
> 
> enjoy the pics... what i have seen is the most lowest leaves on the bottom of each plant is dying away, it looks normal since all 3 plants did it... now the question is... is it normal?


 

I asked the same question in my journal.  It's normal.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 15, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> puff daddy? oh dear...
> 
> How often you watering them and what is your method of telling whether they need a watering?



Well... I guess every three days... but I am letting nature do its thing.  It rained twice within 24 hours yesterday... so just in case it starts raining again soon, I will bring them in because I don't want to over water...  

And for the person who is scared to show their face and ask me nicely to remove my 'breakage of rule#1'.... screw you, think of synonyms.  Also, thanks for giving me the bad rep, instead of asking or changing it yourself if you are a mod.


----------



## Dizzy (Sep 15, 2008)

dont bring them in unless its a down pour i have been growin outdoors for years now they are plants thet do not need to be water to an exact amount as long as its not over over watered by the rain your be fine and for 3 weeks their looking great their gets to a point in every plant wear it picks up growth and then you really watch them grow last year i swear i had one grow 3 in. in 1 day but yeah they should start budin any day now i have 3 i started begin of sept they should be done growin end of sept and start budin in oct i did start a crop this year cause of my old job at the beach was 4 hours away from home etc next years going to bring a couple lbs i already have 3 patches picked out around the creek behind my house and started ground prep so as soon as winter turns in to spring got some planting to do


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks dizzy... If you have any pics of your grow could you please start a journal or show some pics if you have... So basically I have around 11 days on your grow, so we are around the same time... out of the two I have left, I'm sure one is a male, and the other not sure, but am hoping its a lady.  Im interested in your grow... how many plants, exact dates, and pics and strain and all... thanks


----------



## Dizzy (Sep 16, 2008)

this was a last min thing i just threw some seeds in the ground by my tomato plants knowing that they wont get bigger then half a foot tall for the hell of it i was stoned and board lol


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 17, 2008)

so how much bud r u expecting to get off the plant... like 5-10 grams?  or less?


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 18, 2008)

im baked.... just wanted to share that haha


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 18, 2008)

Well... here is an update.  Pics 4 u... I hope they are to ur liking, they are getting bigger everyday, puff daddy has 5 leaves on its 3rd node, while the bigger one is just now getting 5 leaves on its 5th node... weird!  I am thinking since the plant will probably stay small, that the bud, or the sacks will be smaller, so how will i be able to see the male pollen sacs?  r they going to be smaller?  

lasty, on your guys' experience, when do you think I will start to flower??


----------



## cuy103 (Sep 18, 2008)

You'll be able to tell sex.  

Because the plant is small the buds/sacks will be proportionately smaller but nothing invisible to the naked eye.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 18, 2008)

any idea on when i will start to flower... i want to get them in the ground before flowering.


----------



## Thorn (Sep 18, 2008)

how many hours of light are you getting at the moment? once it dips below 12/13 then they should start flowering. If its already at that amount then they may not start flowering until they are a little more mature. I've grown a sativa on 12/12 from seed indoors and it took 6 weeks before I saw his balls lol


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 18, 2008)

i think i am getting about 12 hours right now... but was more when i started it... around 13... so i am guess flowering should start anytime now... i guess i have to find a place to transplant it to :/


----------



## Dizzy (Sep 19, 2008)

within the next 2-3 weeks they should start showing little pop corn buds and on the note how much bud i think ill get ill be happy if i get a quarter from the 2 little gals i got knock on wood yours i would expect 10 -12 grams if their both females you never know


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 19, 2008)

r urs both females?  have they shown sex already for u??  I'm pretty sure 1 is male and 1 is female, but hey u never know...  I don't really care about the bud, just want to get the experience so I can grow next year with knowledge.

seperate note... it has been raining here for the past 4 days a little everyday and today from waking up its been raining and now its 6 pm, still raining... this is deff overwatering so now i def have to bring them in next time it rains... gonna let them dry out a little bit!  crazy stuff!  over 12 hours continues rain.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 20, 2008)

guys over 24 hours of straight raining... what should i do????? if i bring them in, it could mess up their light cycle and what not.... help!!!!


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 21, 2008)

update...


----------



## FourTwenty (Sep 21, 2008)

are you giving them any nutes ?

looks like they may need a feed......

other then that they looks good man

oh yea they look to be sativa dominant too probly would have been some tall ladies if you would have started earlier as for flowering the plant wont flower until its mature enough too.

hopefully you'll see some tell tell signs soon


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 21, 2008)

SirSmoke-a-Lot said:
			
		

> guys over 24 hours of straight raining... what should i do????? if i bring them in, it could mess up their light cycle and what not.... help!!!!


 

Move them under some cover man...hold an unbrella for her..what kind of a Gentleman are you.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 22, 2008)

no nutes... don't plan on giving any until they are in bad shape... if the leaves turn yellow, let them turn, i will let mother nature do its thing and create the heavenly product known as marijuana.  As for sativa dominant, how can you tell?  the leaves are skinny/long on one, the other short and fatter... so is one sativa dominant and one indica dominant?

i also saw some type of very small small spider on it, i tried to blow it off, but it webbed back up and then i think i blew it away but i don't know for sure... r there more of them or what... what can i do, just squash it?  what are they? spidermites?  what the consequences of them chillin on my plants?  thanks for any response!


----------



## Waspfire (Sep 22, 2008)

i got to get camera and show u mine, and see what u think i havent seen any flowering yet on mine yet either bud and we did start same day thats funny and havent been able to sex mine yet either hopefully in a week or two we can good luck with the grow bro :hubba:


----------



## FourTwenty (Sep 23, 2008)

SirSmoke-a-Lot said:
			
		

> i also saw some type of very small small spider on it, i tried to blow it off, but it webbed back up and then i think i blew it away but i don't know for sure... r there more of them or what... what can i do, just squash it?  what are they? spidermites?  what the consequences of them chillin on my plants?  thanks for any response!



I Dont Think You Can See Spider Mites With the naked eye.

Every once in awhile a spider will try to build a web on or around the plants 

When this happens

I usually just get a stick and remove the web.......


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 23, 2008)

Is this the original Indian hemp seed??


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 24, 2008)

SirSmoke-a-Lot said:
			
		

> guys over 24 hours of straight raining... what should i do????? if i bring them in, it could mess up their light cycle and what not.... help!!!!


 
Lay a sheet of plastic or rubber on top of the soil, when it rains the water will not get to the soil so it wont over water your plants


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 24, 2008)

don't know if it is the original indian hemp seed... its some good weed... i like it, so i am growing it... thanks guys for the tips and all.  here is an update


----------



## cuy103 (Sep 24, 2008)

Lookin good!


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 29, 2008)

need a comment to play arcade lol


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 30, 2008)

need another one lol


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Oct 9, 2008)

i ripped 1 of mine out the pot.... i feel im gonna get caught with them on my roof...  the other one i am going to transplant into the ground somewhere far away.... :/


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Oct 12, 2008)

sorry guys end of this grow... my plants had to be removed because they were about to get me in trouble.... starting another grow in march


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 21, 2008)

take Care And Be Safe...good Call My Friend..live To Grow Another Day  THANKS FOR SHAREING


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 21, 2008)

*VERY VERY responsible, we all respect you for your good decision *


----------



## painterdude (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Sir, you are still the 'god' of the arcade.....couldn't believe your 300 plus gasillion score......the gods were with you that night perhaps, or, you don't miss......I am sorry about your having to pull your babies.....March for sure....I have a Medical Card and I call it the 'Get out of Jail Free Card'....beats being paranoid all the time......well I changed my avitar for you...I used to play snooker when I could see ten feet down the table....oh, we have a business friend in New Dehli.....Shashank.....nice kid......talk to ya some other time.......painterdude


----------

